
Does this kind of design have a name?() - designingthings
I&#x27;m seeing this kind of sleek&#x2F;modern&#x2F;minimalist design on a lot of &quot;trendy&quot; startup websites:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;6figr.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trymontage.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.drip.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;robwalling.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nomadlist.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.promomatic.com&#x2F;<p>I really love this, and I&#x27;d love to do something similar for my projects, but I don&#x27;t know where to start looking for ressources or data about this(I mean, I could just rip their CSS and html, but I&#x27;d like to do it cleanly)
It&#x27;s kinda reminding me of bootstrap, but in a more modern style.<p>Is there some &quot;guidelines&quot; that I can follow to achieve this kind of look?
or some kind of basic template that I can start working on?are they using some kind of libraries or framework for this?
or is this just a design&#x2F;&quot;artistic&quot; trend for recent startups?
======
bengunnink
They remind me of Material:
[https://material.io/design/](https://material.io/design/)

